# Best inlay ever thread



## crowbones (Feb 22, 2013)

List your favorite inlays here
My personal favorite is this one: http://www.google.ca/search?hl=fr&client=firefox-a&hs=cOP&rls=org.mozilla:frfficial&q=blackjack+sls+inlay&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.42768644,d.cGE&biw=1280&bih=629&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=rBIoUfm6NaiOigKYyYG4Cw#imgrc=eLgG3ntYsmi2VM%3A%3BzkWKYQ3jqZHhVM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252F24.media.tumblr.com%252Ftumblr_m2zrmgFCuP1qdvoldo1_500.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.schecterforum.com%252Fshowthread.php%252F6749-sls-inlay%3B500%3B500


----------



## Zado (Feb 22, 2013)

(and essentially every single one made by daemoness)


Nik Huber's a pro too with inlay stuff


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 22, 2013)

OP you picked the inlay that everyone hates

this one made my jaw drop:


----------



## skisgaar (Feb 22, 2013)

God, I hate that inlay so much.

In the meantime:




Coincidently, my favourite Daemoness too.


----------



## ncfiala (Feb 22, 2013)

The best inlay is no inlay.


----------



## narad (Feb 22, 2013)

Zado said:


>



Wow! I had seen that inlay plenty of times before, but never with that degree of detail! I had no idea there were all these flower stems somehow stuck in there...really impressive.


----------



## muffinbutton (Feb 22, 2013)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3277/3020672870_98800f6bb8.jpg


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 22, 2013)

i just really like offset dots.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Feb 22, 2013)

Normally I just go to the "inlays" album on the Daemoness Facebook page. 2 of my favourites have already been posted.


----------



## shadscbr (Feb 22, 2013)

Note- this is not my guitar, but it is one of my favorite inlays ever. Ron Thorn (Pops too) is a master 






Shad


----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 22, 2013)

I really hope this turns into a "I can do better than that" kinda thread, everyone one-upping each other.

I'm a big fan of minimalism, like on Ola Englund's signature model:


----------



## Rev2010 (Feb 23, 2013)

Daaamn OP, you chose the SLS inlay as your fav? I haaate that inlay, though I do admit it's nicer looking in person since the color reflections show more.

I've gone from a guy that loved crazy complex inlays to much preferring a single inlay centered on the twelfth fret. I opted for the tomoe for my upcoming custom (below). But, I have to say this RAN Guitars inlay of the gothic pumpkin patch is fucking amazing and I still love it! (further below obviously).












Rev.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Feb 23, 2013)

AwDeOh said:


> I really hope this turns into a "I can do better than that" kinda thread, everyone one-upping each other.
> 
> I'm a big fan of minimalism, like on Ola Englund's signature model:
> 
> *Ola Englund's signature model*



Speaking of minimalism, here's my favourite:


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 23, 2013)

I love the Nolly sakura inlay and Roo's water drop, too. Those are awesome. Not to load this thread too much with Daemoness stuff (but how could you not?!), but I really like these two, too. Hard to say if it's just the inlays or the themes as a whole.


----------



## elq (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## AwDeOh (Feb 23, 2013)

elq said:


>


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 23, 2013)

elq said:


>



I love outer space... this is amazing!!


----------



## ugly_guitar_guy (Feb 23, 2013)

Anything done by Grit Laskin. This guy is pure amazing.

William Laskin | Guitar Maker


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 23, 2013)

elq said:


>



I almost stole this idea for my current Black Water build before deciding on the mountain thing, haha.

edit: OH MAN, THE GUITAR IS ORANGE. IT'S THE SUN. mind=blown.


----------



## HighPotency (Feb 23, 2013)

Always been a fan of this.


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 23, 2013)

HighPotency said:


> Always been a fan of this.



Yesss, the Ibby offset 12th fret thing is so awesome, I love my S5470's.






Their offset dots in general are fantastic, by far the best standard sorta inlay I've ever seen.


----------



## narad (Feb 23, 2013)

I think if you have a thread like this you have to start by mentioning Larry Robinson, then about 50 images later you can start to bring in some other guys. He's not well known on these forums since he mostly gets commissioned for high end acoustics, but unbelievably detailed inlays. 














One of the only guys that can inlay faces that actually maintain some personality:

And yes, some of his stuff is really gaudy, but customers ask for what they ask for.


----------



## forshagesan (Feb 23, 2013)

I think this thread is over now


----------



## forshagesan (Feb 23, 2013)

Just wow Mr Robinson


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## IkarusOnFire (Feb 23, 2013)

Well, I love both intricate and simply inlays. I designed a simple one for my latest custom  So while there are many awesome inlays out there, this would have to be my favourite right now.


----------



## jeleopard (Feb 23, 2013)

Normally HATE LEDs buuuuut....






Mmmmmm


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Feb 23, 2013)

Schecter C-1 Classic 




Ibanez JEM


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 23, 2013)

I absolutely love the water drop inlay on that Daemoness. I really like the one on EtherealEntity's 9 string ViK, too.

But holy fucking mother of shit those Larry Robinson ones are incredible. 
Some of them are gaudy, sure but the immense amount of detail is flabbergasting. Just, holy shit man. /thread indeed.


----------



## ghostred7 (Feb 23, 2013)

Those Celtic knots are incredibly hard to do on any medium...much less as an inlay. Many kudos to that artist as well as all the other talents here. I couldn't even imagine trying to figure out how to do that


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Feb 24, 2013)

Gallery | William Laskin

William "Grit" Laskin


----------



## narad (Feb 25, 2013)

BlackWidowESP said:


> William "Grit" Laskin



Here's something from the Laskin gallery we should all be able to appreciate... an eight string!


----------



## MitchellJBurgess (Feb 25, 2013)

Daemoness is going to get allot of attention in this thread!

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fTcuC0rmV...600/459954_10150946597433092_1635301400_o.jpg

I like this one's body AND neck inlays!


----------



## narad (Feb 25, 2013)

MitchellJBurgess said:


> Daemoness is going to get allot of attention in this thread!
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-fTcuC0rmV...600/459954_10150946597433092_1635301400_o.jpg
> 
> I like this one's body AND neck inlays!



No, no, no! That's not Daemoness. That's that Etherial company.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 25, 2013)

narad said:


> No, no, no! That's not Daemoness. That's that Etherial company.



He didn't say it was an Etherial though. I think that was more of a remark before pointing out the one he liked.


----------



## narad (Feb 25, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> He didn't say it was an Etherial though. I think that was more of a remark before pointing out the one he liked.



Ah, I can see that interpretation now.


----------



## daemonessaxes (Feb 25, 2013)

Someone told me about this thread, thanks guys for your praise of my work. Larry Robinson is the absolute outstanding hero of inlays, and I alway look at his book "the art of inlay" for inspiration in what I do. I'm glad he's getting more props in our metal community. I'm just putting this little message up to tell people about the work of a fantastically talented but little known lady called Athena Kekenes. Her website seems to be down but her work can be viewed on her facebook here..

http://www.facebook.com/athena.kekenes/photos_stream

Her work is beyond incredible and I think she is open to commissions.


----------



## ApteraBassist (Feb 25, 2013)

I think as far as the inlay which I would actually want to have, I'd say the water droplet one gets my vote every time


----------



## thrsher (Feb 25, 2013)

always loved the schecter inlay


----------



## CaptainLuckeyBeard (Feb 25, 2013)

I know its not completed, but I'm crazy excited about this inlay. I'm a little out there to say the least so I wanted a bass that reflected that. The inlay will glow red in the center and fade out to a white on the edges


----------



## narad (Feb 26, 2013)

daemonessaxes said:


> I'm just putting this little message up to tell people about the work of a fantastically talented but little known lady called Athena Kekenes. Her website seems to be down but her work can be viewed on her facebook here..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/athena.kekenes/photos_stream
> 
> Her work is beyond incredible and I think she is open to commissions.



I'm afraid Athena retired from inlay. Or at least it would be hard to work when most of her tools are in my workshed! This was about 2 years ago, so perhaps she's back to it. But yea, really fantastic work from her.


----------



## crowbones (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the sweet contributions


----------



## SeductionS (Mar 3, 2013)

I love all of Dylan's inlays.

This one is pretty neat too: (Polythoral's Black Water)


----------



## Polythoral (Mar 3, 2013)

SeductionS said:


> This one is pretty neat too: (Polythoral's Black Water)



I might be a little biased, but I second this. xD I was doing my best to keep from posting it myself.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 3, 2013)

I am am fan of blank boards (my six string bass is blank), but I love misha's bulb inlay on this. 





I also love all the glow in the dark etherial stuff going on at the moment (great ideas, just need a better finish)


----------



## Gregori (Mar 3, 2013)

jonajon91 said:


>


guitar playing cat? Nice!


----------



## narad (Mar 3, 2013)

contrapposto said:


> I think that those faces are based on the designer Alfons Mucha (Browse Works - Gallery - Mucha Foundation)



Certainly - the guitar is even called the nouveau guitar.


----------



## Suitable (Mar 4, 2013)

That's one hell of a bridge on that 9 string! What's the standard tuning for them?


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 5, 2013)

Suitable said:


> That's one hell of a bridge on that 9 string! What's the standard tuning for them?



It is a custom build by Etherial for the guitarist from catherage (sp). The guy who got it built is on here (NoYaN). full thread here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...rial-9-string-custom-carbon-fiber-guitar.html

The strings were all lower on it as well so I guess it is E B G D A E B F# C#


----------



## blanco (Mar 14, 2013)

SeductionS said:


>



Every time i see this i want to do that same thing but with a rosewood fret board and snowy mountains.


----------



## Najka (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Workhorse (Oct 24, 2013)

skisgaar said:


> God, I hate that inlay so much.
> 
> In the meantime:
> 
> ...




The cimmerian model is one of the best looking guitar shapes on the market.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 24, 2013)

Hollowway said:


>


Mo pix?
Where can i find them?


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 24, 2013)

Here's the latest one I did. Some of you might have seen my NGD thread already, but this is an inlay thread.


----------



## patata (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not a fan of a whole fingerboard long inlay so I'm gonna go with


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 25, 2013)

XxJoshxX said:


> Mo pix?
> Where can i find them?



I'm not sure, but they're on here in an NGD thread. I don't even remember who has that, at this point, but I'll google around tomorrow and if I find something I'll come back in and edit this post....


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Oct 25, 2013)

narad said:


> I think if you have a thread like this you have to start by mentioning Larry Robinson, then about 50 images later you can start to bring in some other guys. He's not well known on these forums since he mostly gets commissioned for high end acoustics, but unbelievably detailed inlays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You won the thread.


----------



## pondman (Oct 25, 2013)

narad said:


> I think if you have a thread like this you have to start by mentioning Larry Robinson, then about 50 images later you can start to bring in some other guys. He's not well known on these forums since he mostly gets commissioned for high end acoustics, but unbelievably detailed inlays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incredible .Its like a cathedral window .


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Oct 25, 2013)

David Petillo- Petillo Master Piece guitars.
1 of Guitar World's top 5 inlay artists in the world. 
Does restoration work for the Vatican and Smithsonian.
Petillo Guitars  Gallery

[/thread]


----------



## Given To Fly (Oct 26, 2013)

So, apparently this is an 8 string arch top with a good portion of the Book of Revelation inlayed on it.  

Extreme Custom | Handmade Rev8 Arch Top Guitar | Pederson Custom Guitars (formerly Abyss Guitar Company)


----------



## Murdstone (Oct 26, 2013)

narad said:


> I think if you have a thread like this you have to start by mentioning Larry Robinson, then about 50 images later you can start to bring in some other guys. He's not well known on these forums since he mostly gets commissioned for high end acoustics, but unbelievably detailed inlays.
> 
> [*Insert fretboards here.*]
> 
> ...



These are beautiful but it's gotta be close to this point where it stops being inlay and just becomes a fretboard


----------



## Lewk (Nov 4, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> I'm not sure, but they're on here in an NGD thread. I don't even remember who has that, at this point, but I'll google around tomorrow and if I find something I'll come back in and edit this post....



me


----------



## Andrew91 (Nov 4, 2013)

NEED MOAR INLAY PORN

Seriously, that can't be all the amazing inlays out there


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Nov 4, 2013)

Someone look up PRS Private Stock cities, they have some cool inlay. I'm too lazy.


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 4, 2013)

Lewk said:


> me



Cool! Bored with it yet? I've got a special bank account I opened just to keep money safe for the day you put it FS. It's called "Money for that sweet-ass guitar Dylan made."  So, you know, hit me up when you're ready!


----------



## tmfrank (Nov 4, 2013)

My personal favorite


----------



## XxJoshxX (Nov 4, 2013)

tmfrank said:


> My personal favorite



Y u do dis spoderman?


----------



## AwDeOh (Nov 5, 2013)

tmfrank said:


> My personal favorite



Just lost my shit at that..


----------



## Andrew91 (Nov 5, 2013)

tmfrank said:


> My personal favorite


LOL





I'd rock it. Good conversation piece.

I mean.. oh well... I can't speak dolan


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Nov 5, 2013)

This is so ugly that I actually like it very much.


----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Nov 5, 2013)

anybody have a clue on the pricing of this exquisite inlaying?  it looks too nice to play..


----------



## technomancer (Nov 5, 2013)

Actually those are very high end guitars... not my thing but they are not cheap


----------



## Lewk (Nov 5, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Cool! Bored with it yet? I've got a special bank account I opened just to keep money safe for the day you put it FS. It's called "Money for that sweet-ass guitar Dylan made."  So, you know, hit me up when you're ready!



awww not going to happen :-/ If you're ever in the UK come and have a shred on it, though.


----------



## Jacobine (Nov 5, 2013)

YJGB said:


> This is so ugly that I actually like it very much.



Builder- "Hey.. Uh, what body wood do you want?"
Whoever owns that guitar- "yeah, Uh, Just give me a tile floor that'll be okay."


----------



## Lewk (Nov 5, 2013)

If you like Zemaitis guitars check out Teye guitars too


----------



## narad (Nov 5, 2013)

ADevilsDaydream817 said:


> anybody have a clue on the pricing of this exquisite inlaying?  it looks too nice to play..



The Zemaitis? They're hugely expensive, but out of collectibility, not labor. The Japanese company that bought the reproduction rights puts out similar pearl tops for between $4-6k, while the originals are upwards of $60-90k.

I like them for the metal engraving. It's all Danny O'Brien's work, at least in designing and doing the engravings on original Zemaitis and the prototypes. I like what Teye's done with manufacturing his own hardware for just about all aspects of his guitars, but the gypsy-style engraving just doesn't jive.


----------

